# Chagall's Holiday Greeting...



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Great picture! I love the well equipped Santa and Chagall looks adorable. Happy Hanukkah.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Chagall has such a beautiful head and ears...great photo!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

What a fabulous picture of Mr. Handsome!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Is he watching you or is someone holding a chicken off camera?  

He looks handsome as usual!! Happy Hanukkah!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I :love2: Chagall! He's super handsome!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

And a Happy Hanukkah to YOU, Chagall and your Mom...you are looking very festive with Santa and his dreidel. A great holiday picture, thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Perfect angle of his elegant face, and beautiful expression in his eyes! I love that Santa has a dreidel. 

Happy holidays, and thanks for sharing your card


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Hanukkah, Chagall~


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

What a beautiful picture! And what a beautiful Chagall! Sunny sends his best wishes too!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

He is an ADORABLE poodle. Great photo. Hope you both enjoy the holiday season.


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

Chagall is such a sweetie! With such a fabulous solid silver coloring too!

Happy holidays to the both of you.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Happy channukah! It looks like there's a menorah in the back too.
Chagall looks adorable.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Happy Hanukkah to you and your dashing Chagall! He is a great looking guy.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Chagall is still the "girls" favorite! What a beautiful picture with a very handsome dog!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Hanukkah to you Chagall and your Mom! Chagall looks very handsome in the photo.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Wonderful! Was going to ask what Chagall thought about Santa, but seeing the great photo, he had to have been okay about him. What a fun idea!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy Hanukkah to you and Chagall.  You just gotta love a Santa with a dreidel.  
We celebarte Hanukkah too, but I am a transplant from Russia and we also celebrate New Years with a New Years tree. When the kids were little we used to dress up our tree with Hanukkah lights, put a Santa and gifts under the tree and call it our Hanukkah Bush/New Years tree. I am so glad my kids didn't grow up completely confused.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Chagall's expression is priceless in the photo ... looks as if he's saying,

"What .?. I was a _very_ good boy :santaclaus:

Tis the season to be jolly ... Happy, Happy !!


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

He looks adorable and how thoughtful of Santa! (We have that dreidel at our local Petsmart and I wanted it, but it was dirty and I could not find another! LOL)

Shalom!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Is he watching you or is someone holding a chicken off camera?


No chicken was used in the taking of this photograph!:lol: That look is elicited when I give Chagall the "Watch Me!" command, apparently it works on Santa too. :santaclaus:The_ real_ trick would be if I could get it to work on my dh!:becky: (Of course I'd rather teach him to "Listen to ME!"):biggrin1:


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Loads of Love to our beautiful buddie from Finnegan and I!!! 

We also hope everyone has a wonderful Holiday Season and a healthy, happy and prosperous New Year!

Crystal


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

What a beautiful and intelligent expression! Great picture!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

OMG! Chagall looks so handsome sitting there with Mr. Claus!! I love it. ♥ Thank you for sharing with us and happy holidays to you and yours.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh wow, that Santa is really legit.

And D'AAAAAAAAAAWWW! Chagall's face looks SO sweet and soft!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I wish we had a Santa like that around here somewhere, We celebrate both (I married a cute Jewish guy. Chagall is gorgeous, as usual. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Oh wow, that Santa is really legit.


That's 'cuz he IS the REAL Santa! :santaclaus:How else can explain him knowing Chagall is a Jewish poodle?!:kev:


----------

